# Baby Vaccinations



## thebouffards (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi All,

I have just moved to Marbella and have a 4 month old baby who is due her 3rd set of injections.

Does anyone know where I can get this done in the Marbella area?

Thanks


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

thebouffards said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have just moved to Marbella and have a 4 month old baby who is due her 3rd set of injections.
> 
> ...


Normally they are done at your local health centre (as long as you are entitled to treatment on the health service). I think though that all children under 16 are. There is another thread about that subject on the forum somewhere if you search. 

You would normally have to have a social security card for your child first, but since the cards can take ages (especially if you dont have one) maybe go to the health centre first. Or else go to a private clinic to get them done, most private clinics would probably do them I imagine.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

This thread also has information about vaccinations
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/61005-baby-injections.html


----------

